# Dust Cover Help



## MrEscoop (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm new with classic cars and I just got a '69 GTO with a TH400 which didn't have the dust cover over the flywheel. I bought one and tried to install it but found out that the starter is on the drivers side of the transmission. The clearance cut for the starter on the dust plate I bought was on the passenger side. Can anyone give me some advice on this problem or even possibly refer me to somewhere that I can buy this part?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Try Ames, they have most everything Pontiac and are great to deal with.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrEscoop (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks! It seems like they don't have the part I'm looking for however, but I think I could just get a universal cover and cut out the slot for the starter.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Will ck my remaining mess, believe I spotted a steel dust cover yesterday. Have only kept the Pontiac T400 covers, not Olds versions or the plastic ones.


----------



## MrEscoop (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks a ton, the starter just needs to be on the passenger side.


----------

